# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Эссе о смысле

## PutnikSmerti

SH -- автор

Эссе о смысле
(Наш ответ дикеевщине).

«Негаданную радость
Принёс Мне дождь весенний.
Лукавую улыбку
- победу над вселенной…»


1
У Меня сложилось устойчивое убеждение, что вопрос о смысле бытия возникает всегда именно там, где как раз ощущается серьёзный недостаток этого самого смысла. Ведь если есть чёткий известный ответ, то он предупреждает собою постановку вопроса, в котором заранее отпадает надобность. Если взглянуть на любую здоровую общность, на любую здоровую культуру, то можно увидеть, что она не нуждается в подобных вопросах, она ступает, танцуя, она парит по миру легко и совершенно беззаботно. Не есть ли это лучший показатель здоровья? Возможны и другие варианты; культура пребывает в напряжении, культура преодолевает выпавшие на её судьбу невзгоды. Она занята (а занята она, обычно бывает сохранением своего существования, приобретением власти…) и именно по этому не способна на рассуждения о смысле, у неё нет на них времени, она не может останавливаться для решения экзистенциальных проблем, отодвинутых в эпохи великого напряжения на второй план. Признаюсь, Мне сложно представить Себе викинга, или масая всерьёз рассуждающего о смысле бытия и дело здесь не в том, что у Меня есть основания сомневаться в интеллектуальных способностях представителей этих этносов, а в том, что Мне кажется, для них в этом вопросе всё было бы совершенно очевидно.
Другое дело культура духовно больная, культура вырождающаяся, то есть цивилизация (почтим память Шпенглера). Всякая больная культура также может идти путём легкости, или же путём напряжения всех сил подражая тем самым культуре здоровой, как бы игнорируя свой внутренний упадок. Но идти, пританцовывая по ровной дороге – одно, а по болотным топям – другое. Это попытка сделать хорошую мину при плохой игре, когда вопрос о смысле уже повис в воздухе, но лидеры и общество в целом упорно стараются его не замечать, тем самым только усугубляя проблему.
Древние греки, которые рассуждали, напрягали разум, в конце концов, отрывая палец от губ и вознося его к небу при этом, быть может, восклицая «эврика», выдавали: «Труд есть позор, ибо бытие не имеет ценности само по себе!», «Жизнь есть бесконечное мученье!». Что это? Результат испорченного пищеварения, или просто плохого настроения (затянувшегося на годы)? Буддисты призывавшие в ничто (пускай они сами пишут это слово с большой буквы!), христианские книжники, проклинавшие мир, заранее видящие его объятым языками адского пламени, смакуя каждое слово, тщательно выводившие слова Екклесиаста: «всё суета сует, томленье духа», поэты-декаденты в табачном дыму кабаков и французских салонов, завывая от опиумной ломки декламировавшие стихи про бесконечную боль, Шопенгауэр решительно отвернувшийся от жизни и призвавший всех угаснуть в старой доброй нирване, анархисты и большевики готовые разрушить до основанья «мир насилия и эксплуатации». Инстинкты нигилизма выдают свой непреклонный ответ. Таков весьма не полный перечень известных истории симптомов упадка. Появившийся в прошлом веке фашизм и национал-социализм – был так же упадочен, ибо при относительном совершенстве политического устройства, он отличался культурным террором, неспособностью вести диалог с представителями иных воззрений, вообще признавать за ними право на существование. Что равносильно неприятию жизни в её многочисленных ярких проявлениях (не составляли исключения и коммунисты). В результате были построены режимы, в которых личность с присущим ей индивидуализмом и самостоятельным взглядом на жизнь была похоронена под тяжёлой плитой господствующей идеологии «единства нации (или же класса)». Личность не взращивалась более, обладать своим мнением имел право только вождь и пламя горящих книг, освещало армию марширующих пред ним насекомых. Культура жесточайшего тоталитаризма – безусловный симптом болезни и слабости. Ведь здоровая культура повелевает шутя! Хотя стоит отметить, что у фашистов было всё в порядке с «целью и смыслом существования» и по большому счёту единственный их минус – это поражение в войне (историю, как известно, пишут победители). Так называемые тоталитарные государственные системы как раз представляют собой «напряжение всех сил», возможно осуществляемое для благих целей. Ведь жатвою всемирной победы фашизма в конечном итоге мог явиться великий ренессанс европейской культуры, и даже появление расы сверхлюдей (несмотря на то, что фашисты в своих генетических программах игнорировали здоровые качества иных этнических компонентов кроме псевдо-«арийского» и были непоследовательны, уничтожая евреев, цыган - то есть как раз сильнейшие европейские расы).
Однако Мы не станем останавливаться на них, а перейдём к современности, ибо никогда вопрос о смысле бытия не вставал так остро, как в наше время, явившееся итогом известной вереницы предшествующих эпох.

2
Серьёзная постановка вопроса о смысле, как и любого другого серьёзного философского вопроса, есть главным образом прерогатива интеллигенции.
Подавляющая же масса человечества – «нормальные обыватели» во все времена мало задавались вопросом смысла жизни. Но отнюдь не потому, что имели на этот вопрос изначальный ответ, а по той же причине, по которой вопросом смысла не задаются, скажем, растения, или неодушевлённые предметы. Масса = флора, она прибывает в растительном состоянии, существует по инерции и в осознанном, философски-оправданном смысле для собственного бытия не нуждается. В этом её счастье – «не нужно ломать себе голову глупыми вопросами». Но в этом и её горе – ибо она интеллектуально ограничена и в конечном итоге «вне смысла» т. к. не способна осознать свою цель, или её отсутствие. Если подойти к такому массовому человеку и в лоб задать вопрос о смысле его бытия, то он, скорее всего, воспримет это как шутку, или же наоборот разозлится, решив, что вы тем самым хотите его оскорбить, поставив ценность его жизни под сомнение. Всё это естественная природная защита, включаемая для того, чтобы воспрепятствовать проникновению в черепную коробку чуждого, инородного механизма под названием «мысль». Механизм этот не только инороден, но и крайне опасен т.к. может привести к «вялотекущей шизофрении» и из «вполне нормального человека» сотворить «не бог весть что», посему обыватель будет сопротивляться ей до последнего! Если он всё же будет заинтересован в ответе, то, глядя по сторонам и судорожно ища глазами «помощь зала» он станет лепетать что-то невнятное вроде: «Я как все! У меня как у всех!». Или ответит заранее заученной как раз на этот случай «формулой» (одобренной для распространения в народе высшими государственными инстанциями). Возможно с надеждой глядя вам в глаза, тут же поинтересуется: «правильно я ответил, или нет?» и «а какой смысл в твоей жизни?». Постановка вопроса о смысле для большинства людей даже вредна, так как она может вырвать их из системы обычного запрограммированного существования, явиться фатальным сбоем их сознания и привести к самым различным последствиям (таким как сумасшествие, суицид, «немотивированная» агрессия по отношению к окружающим).

3
Современная цивилизация может дать своему представителю средство
от перхоти и от кариеса, подгузник «памперс» и прокладку «кефри», чтобы ему было сухо и комфортно, гамбургер, чтобы насытить его и суперсовременный тренажёр, чтобы убрать последствия жировых отложений, кофе-жакей, чтобы «смотреть на жизнь веселей», автомобиль «лексус» и мобильный телефон «эл джи» последней модели, чтобы сделать его стильным и модным, чтобы обеспечить ему большее количество половых контактов, чтобы другие представители цивилизации, завидев его, восхищённо кричали: «Вау!». Она не сможет подарить ему лишь сущую малость - смысл жизни. Именно по этому современная массовая культура всеобщего спектакля смеётся, но не говорит серьёзно, тема философского рассуждения о жизни и смерти является у неё запретной. Ведь что если кто-то решит, что ему не нужны чудо-йогурт и фабрика звёзд, не нужны каменская и новый ас с отбеливающим эффектом? Что если кто-то решит, что всё это бессмысленно? А что если таких сумасшедших отщепенцев окажется несколько, и они начнут объединятся…?! Подумать страшно (вся надежда только на ФСБ, да хранят его небеса)!!!
Господствующая система, основанная на тирании плебисцита не способна удовлетворять высокие культурные и философские потребности личности, она не считает нужным взращивать в своих членах то, что в седой древности называлось «чувством прекрасного» (не правда ли это словосочетание звучит сегодня довольно глупо). Она не имеет об этом ни малейшего представления и на этом поприще данная система оставляет индивида наедине с самим собой. А, следовательно, она не в состоянии подарить ему «настоящий смысл жизни», в том случае если он настолько безнадёжен, что не ощущает конечной цели своего бытия в том, чтобы собрать все призовые крышечки от кока-колы, фанты и спрайт. Идеал системы – машина, которая делает то, что нужно и не отвлекается на неконтролируемые мысли и эмоции. Система стремится взращивать из человека машину, или же тупое животное, закабаляя его страстью к денежной наживе, поощряя в нём даже хищные склонности, только бы он играл по её правилам. И вот однажды такой человек подходит к зеркалу и спрашивает себя: «ЗАЧЕМ МНЕ ВСЁ ЭТО НУЖНО?». С детства он старался хорошо учиться, слушаться учителей и родителей, не нарушать законы, не читать запрещённых книг, быть достойным членом общества, работал, старался делать карьеру, пополнял свой банковский счёт, быть может, был хорошим семьянином, платил налоги, и даже ходил в церковь. Но в один прекрасный день он задаёт себе вопрос: «ЗАЧЕМ? ЗАЧЕМ? ЗАЧЕМ?» и не находит ответа! Сначала шепчет, потом кричит, пытается ударить своё отражение, разбивает зеркало на мелкие кусочки и режет им себе вены. А может быть с осколком зеркала одной в руке и кухонным ножом в другой он ходит по квартире (купленной в кредит с таким трудом!) и методично убивает свою жену, любимых детишек, разрезая их тела на части, он вновь и вновь спрашивает: «ЗАЧЕМ?». Если в доме к тому же имеется огнестрельное оружие, то он берёт его и наведывается к любимым соседям, или в последний раз идёт на работу, чтобы «пообщаться» с босом и сослуживцами, или просто выходит на улицу и палит без разбору по случайным прохожим. Система не заинтересована в появлении таких эксцессов, поэтому она создаёт бесконечный видеоряд вездесущего спектакля, желая дать члену общества отдохновение, удовлетворить его страсти, вместе с тем отучить его от реальной жизни, сделать рабом, приковав к экрану цепями красочных картинок. «Работай и не думай о плохом!» - говорит система. Духовная отвлечённость, праздность, порождаемая свободным временем, делает возможным появление у человека самостоятельных мыслей. Поэтому система стремится заполнить своим спектаклем вакуум каждой свободной минуты. «Большой брат не следит за нами. Большой брат поёт и пляшет» - как писал Чак Поланик.

4
Однако некоторые, тем не менее, духовно выпадают из стада. Неспособность индивида ответить на вопрос о смысле жизни, в то время как этот вопрос встаёт особо остро, превращается в навязчивую идею, от которой уже невозможно просто так отмахнуться – рождает агрессию, которая в конечном
итоге может быть вымещена им на самом себе, либо на окружающих. Это и есть фатальный сбой личности, о котором Я упоминал. Сегодня он в большей мере проявляется там, где нынешняя система одерживает победу за победой по всем фронтам. Прежде всего, это касается Японии - государства, которое в результате военного поражения до сих пор пребывает в состоянии колонии т. н. «соединённых штатов Америки». Традиционная японская культура была насильственно заменена западной «культурой потребления», в результате сознание японской нации было сломано через колено.
сша обладает множеством колоний по всему миру, но их господство особым образом отразилось именно на японцах потому, что те в течение долгих веков обладали богатой древней культурой и ментальностью наиболее отличной от западных. Неприятие чуждых жизненных ориентиров и как следствие «потеря смысла» привели к тому, что уже который год Япония прочно удерживает первое место в мире по числу самоубийств. В данном случае агрессия чаще всего бывает направлена вовнутрь и социальный протест оформляется в виде суицидов. На втором месте по количеству суицидов Россия – страна (которая под названием СССР) сравнительно недавно окончательно проиграла третью мировую войну и тоже была отдана на растерзание «золотому тельцу» (ниже Я рассмотрю её несколько подробнее). Многим аналитикам крайне удивительно, что в государствах с гораздо более низким «уровнем жизни» процент самоубийств среди населения – значительно меньше. А всё потому, что эти аналитики не рассматривают духовную сторону жизни общества.
Особо следует отметить сша - т. е. центральную территорию экономической и идеологической системы терроризирующей Нашу планету. В этой мощнейшей империи, (которая, кстати сказать, позволяет себе бесцеремонно вмешиваться во внутренние дела других государств только за то, что их политическое устройство не отвечает её эталонам!), вышеописанный «спектакль» как средство манипуляции сознанием наиболее ощутим, ибо она является его главным разработчиком. Но в ход идут также медикаментозные методы – граждан Америки с молодых ногтей приучают в лошадиных дозах употреблять различные «антидепрессанты» - препараты для подавления индивидуальности и облегчения контроля над личностью, необходимые для того, чтобы «избавлять от депрессий и нехороших мыслей(!)», а также «устранять поведенческие отклонения от нормы». Таким образом, чтобы в корне подавить всякие «нехорошие мысли» отвлекающие от «поведенческой нормы» и как Мы понимаем воспрепятствовать поиску альтернативного смысла жизни, лежащего за гранью системы – решительно все способы хороши. Для этой же цели содержится армия профессиональных психоаналитиков, без которых современный американец, европеец, да и вообще «всякий цивилизованный человек» просто не мыслит своего существования, ибо эти господа как раз и существуют для того, чтобы к ним обращались в случае эмоциональных кризисов и депрессий. Психотропные препараты и психоаналитики (этакие современные пастыри-исповедники) – вот то, что возвращает нынешнему человеку «смысл бытия» в том случае если он бывает чем-то «обеспокоен», или испытывает «кризис веры» в собственную жизнь. Но есть и те, для кого эти средства не являются достаточно эффективными, те кто, быть может, сознательно их избегает, дабы не позволить себя «одомашнить и превратить в зомби». Следует сказать, что сша занимает первое на земном шаре место по количеству серийных маньяков-убийц (более 90%). Самые громкие преступления, получившие всемирную известность – это множественные случаи подростков расстреливавших в своих школах сверстников и учителей, клерков совершавших массовые убийства сослуживцев, обычных на первый взгляд обывателей жесточайшим образом расправлявшихся с членами собственных семей и совершенно незнакомыми людьми. Отдельные преступления составляли собой комбинированные варианты. К этому следует добавить расстрелы прихожан в церквях, маньяков, бегающих по улицам с топорами, и дробовиками, «снайперов-убийц», такие классические явления как «Зодиак», «Сын Сэма», «Бостонский душитель», «Убийца зелёной реки» и прочих, прочих, прочих. Помимо явно психически больных и сексуально одержимых людей в этом поистине бесконечном списке встречаются индивиды, которые подобно самоубийцам так же – «просто не видели смысла в обычной жизни» и именно агрессия вследствие признания его несостоятельности, либо его утраты толкала их на преступления. Но в данном случае агрессия как Мы видим, была направлена не вовнутрь, а вовне. Это объясняется тем, что в современной Америке экстравертов больше, чем интровертов. К тому же у (не имеющих представления о чести) американцев, в отличие от японцев, отсутствует многовековая традиция ритуальных самоубийств. Но утрата смысла характерна не только для части представителей низших и средних социальных слоёв современного общества. Поднявшись над обыденностью своего времени и с высоты, взглянув на политику серых кардиналов направляющих вектор развития современной цивилизации, Мы так же с лёгкостью увидим до боли знакомую проблему «отсутствия смыла», что применительно к всемирно-историческому масштабу происходящего вполне справедливо именуется нонконформистскими мыслителями, как «синдром конца истории». Об этом много уже говорилось и Я не хочу повторяться. Скажу лишь, что современная цивилизация подобна обезьяне, которая сидит на дереве и пилит сук, на котором сидит. По данным экологических организаций при нынешних темпах вырубки лесов и объёмах химических выбросов в атмосферу, глобальная техногенная катастрофа, грозящая гибелью всего живого на земле, ожидает нас всего через несколько столетий. В этих условиях сша в очередной раз отказываются подписать киотский договор, мотивируя это тем, что защита окружающей среды не согласуется с их экономическими приоритетами. Иначе говоря, будущее невыгодно – смерть будущему! Нигилизм в чистом виде! Со стороны нынешних хозяев мира это одновременно и агрессия вовне и агрессия вовнутрь. Вовне – потому, что она направлена ими на всё человечество. Вовнутрь – потому, что она, в том числе направлена ими и на самих себя, на своих возможных потомков. Является ли эта агрессия несознательной? Неужели они настолько глупы, всецело поглощены страстью к наживе, и не понимают что творят? Или делают всё сознательно? Кто знает? Если они всё же будут свергнуты, то стоит обязательно спросить их об этом, перед тем как привести приговор в исполнение. В этом ключе стоит отметить, что агрессия индивида может быть вызвана не только утратой им смысла бытия, но и сознанием несовместимости своего смысла со смыслом цивилизации.

5
Тотальный духовный кризис, порождённый современной анти-аристократической и анти-интеллектуальной цивилизацией, толкает людей (прежде всего разнородную интеллигенцию и представителей тех народов, чья ментальность не согласуется с идеалом «прогрессивного западного человека») искать смысл жизни в различных религиозных и политических сектах… либо совершать акты «немотивированного» насилия и самоубийства. Япония кстати занимает первое место не только по суицидам, но и по количеству религиозных организаций на душу населения.
О Мисима Юкио, о Сёко Асахара! Первый, как Мы помним, совершил вместе со своими последователями акт самоубийства в знак протеста против утраты Японией «самурайского духа», второй возглавлял крупнейшую секту, члены которой были замешаны в массовых убийствах своих сограждан и подготовке терактов на территории сша и Европы. Огромное количество самых разных сект возникло и на территории бывшего СССР после окончательного отказа от господствовавшей коммунистической идеологии. Множество отечественных и заграничных пассионариев делили между собой умы и имущество граждан побеждённой империи. В настоящее время, несмотря на произошедшее образование новой системы (выстроенной в большинстве своём по западному образцу) Россия продолжает испытывать сильнейший кризис государственной идеологии, отсутствие так называемой «национальной идеи», безрезультатные поиски которой продолжаются по сей день. Я с пониманием отношусь к оппозиционным партиям, критикующим нынешнюю власть за её вопиющую беспомощность в решении вопросов серьёзной государственной идеологии и замене её пустыми, абстрактными фразами о «строительстве демократии», о «великой и неделимой России» и «удвоении ВВП» (по видимому речь идёт о клонировании президента путина). За этими примитивными лозунгами ровным счётом ничего не стоит – утверждаю с полной ответственностью, так как, неоднократно лично общался с высокопоставленным чиновником, отвечающим в государственной партии за выработку для России идеологической стратегии. Термин же «демократия» за годы правления новой власти превратился в ругательство, слова «патриот» и «нацист» – воспринимаются как синонимы. В отсутствии смысла могут существовать, как оказывается, не только отдельные люди, но и целые империи!

6

Традиционной реакцией в среде мировой и особенно российской интеллигенции на утрату смысла является алкоголизм. В последние десятилетия в России так же широкое распространение получила наркомания. Всё это – воля к концу, стремление к самоубийству, то есть опять-таки форма протеста и агрессии направленной вовнутрь. Если обычного обывателя к употреблению алкоголя и наркотиков толкает поиск физиологического удовольствия и острых ощущений, то натурой с развитым духовным началом движет поиск смысла за гранью бытия. Наркомания в этом случае – саботаж, диверсия против системы, попытка ухода от неё, лишения её права на манипулирование собственным телом и сознанием. Самоубийство - как порча государственного имущества, лишение системы очередного раба в собственном лице. Как уже говорилось, система противостоит такому саботажу и его распространению. Здесь её волнует не вопрос вырождения и деградации личности самой по себе, а то, что индивиды не желают на неё работать и «жить по правилам», то есть «самовольно отходят от станка». Алкоголизм и наркомания – болезнь, поражающая рабочие клетки системы. Именно по этому любое уважающее себя государство занимается мощной пропагандой против наркотиков. Но толкает его на это не беспокойство о здоровье общества, как может показаться на первый взгляд, а серьёзная озабоченность отсутствием дисциплины. Алкоголь, наркотики и другие «средства облегчающие жизнь» вполне могут использоваться государствами в своих целях, как машинная смазка для механизма «человека-шестерёнки» (о чём свидетельствует легальная продажа алкоголя, существующая в большинстве стран мира), но слишком сильные наркотики убивают раба раньше времени – поэтому считаются вредными.
Государственная пропаганда, занимающаяся борьбой с наркоманией и суицидами, направлена главным образом на подростковую среду – к членам общества, которые только готовятся вступить во взрослую жизнь, полноценное существование в системе и быть может, уже не видят в этом смысла, в сомнении размышляют о том, «а нужно ли нам это? Не лучше ли уйти из жизни?». Система не всегда отвечает их требованиям. «Жизнь – отстой!» - такой вывод делают многие подростки, познакомившись с миром взрослых…
«Наркомания – скоростной лифт, ведущий прямо в ад! Кнопка вызова – поршень шприца! Ну что, попробуешь? Или может, оставишь себя в живых?!» - красноречиво вещает анти-наркотическая пропаганда, но она не даёт подростку ответ на самый главный вопрос: «Зачем? Для чего оставлять себя в живых?». Я воочию наблюдал длиннющий пропагандистский видеоролик лейтмотивом, которого служил афоризм: «наркотики – зло!». В этом ролике было всё. И алюминиевые ложки с бурлящими растворами, подогреваемыми зажигалкой, и пустые глаза наркоманов, и подготовленные на кладбище могилы с открытой датой смерти на надгробных плитах, и сама смерть, персонифицировавшаяся в виде скелета в чёрном балахоне с косой в руках, и шприцы бурным водным потоком уносимые в канализационный люк. Но было и нечто другое. Как альтернатива всем этим ужасам был показан примерный молодой человек, ведущий здоровый образ жизни, всем довольный (и, по-видимому, имеющий смысл бытия!). Этот счастливый гражданин представал перед нами то радостно трясущемся со своей спутницей под музыку-техно на дискотеке, то гуляющим по городу, то стоящим со свечкой перед иконой в церкви. В финале представления, этот баловень судьбы (в чьей жизни нет места наркотикам!), олицетворял живой символ успешного современного человека – упитанный юноша, чей галстук лежал перпендикулярно позвоночнику, сидел в роскошном кабинете своего офиса в окружении графиков, бумаг и телефонов, увлечённо решая деловые сделки. Воистину «свободный человек свободной страны!» - как убеждает нас реклама (хотя уже другая). Ролик оказал на Меня большое впечатление, его глубокая мораль тронула Моё сердце! Примерно десять минут после его просмотра Мне (несмотря на то, что Я принципиально не употребляю ничего крепче кефира) отчаянно хотелось… выпить бутылку водки, и вколоть Себе дозу героина!!! Но всё это лирика… ибо Моя настоящая агрессия - конструктивная злость направленная вовне, вызвана не отсутствием смысла, а сознанием того, что система, управляющая в данный момент человеческим миром сама утратила смысл своего бытия и семимильными шагами движется в ничто. Эта система к счастью не забыла о политической иерархии, но она не имеет ни малейшего представления об иерархии духовной (и с овцами-обывателями, порождаемыми ею, аристократу духа решительно не по пути).

7
Утрата смысла бытия может коснуться подростка не желающего принимать мир таким, каков он есть, и вполне взрослую сформировавшуюся личность, стоящую на середине жизненного пути, или же личность, готовящуюся завершить свой путь в виду естественных причин. Психологи выделяют соответственно духовные кризисы подросткового, среднего и зрелого возраста. Отсутствие смысла жизни заключается не в пресыщенности автоматизмом и обыденностью какого-либо определённого вида жизнедеятельности, сменив который и «начав всё сначала» индивид мог бы вернуть себе душевный комфорт и спокойствие, но в полной и абсолютной разочарованности жизнью в любом её проявлении. Но в чём же конкретно состоит проблема смысла? Что её, в конце концов, порождает?
В возникновении этой проблемы для обычного человека виновно атеистическое восприятие действительности. Прежде дилемма решалась просто, любой индивид мог ощутить смысл своего существования благодаря религии, которая говорила ему: «У тебя есть бессмертная душа. И если ты в своей жизни будешь следовать определённым этическим нормам, то после смерти получишь вознаграждение в виде вечного блаженства». Мир как противоборство белого и чёрного, доброго и злого, с адом для грешников и раем для праведников – представлял собой идеальную систему моральных ориентиров, был прост и понятен. Старые религиозные догмы как ответ на вопрос о смысле бытия сегодня устраивают далеко не всех, но, отвергнув их, современная светская система со своим «торжеством науки» - не сумела предложить человеку ничего взамен, кроме т.н. атеизма с его известным: «Ты умрёшь, и для тебя уже ничего не будет!». Между тем, атеизм также основан на слепой вере, и совершенно бездоказуем. Сторонники атеизма почему-то считают, что «вера в ничто» гораздо совершеннее, чем «вера в божественное что-то» с его загробной жизнью - хотя между ними нет никакого принципиального различия. Но атеизм кощунственен, прежде всего, по отношению к буддизму, т. к. воспринимает ничто наступающее после смерти как естественную данность, в то время как буддисты считают, что это самое ничто ещё нужно заслужить, пройдя цепь перерождений.
Религия не видела смысла в жизни самой по себе, оторванной от мира сверхъестественного, но она воспринимала жизнь как путь, как этап к достижению вечного – таким образом, давала философский смысл для человеческого бытия. Религия необходима для содержания в повиновении человеческого стада и направления его жизнедеятельности. Именно утрата старого религиозного мировоззрения лишает обычного человека его смыла. «Если бога нет, то всё дозволено!» - вывел Достоевский формулу атеистического человека лишённого моральных норм, но он не написал: «зачем, с какой целью всё дозволено?».
Страх смерти как небытия в сознании некоторых индивидов сегодня замещён полным равнодушием или даже радостью в мыслях о ней – так происходит с людьми, которые не ощущают себя как нечто ценное и посему спокойно принимают мысль о своём полном и безвозвратном исчезновении. Но как же быть с теми, кто всё же занят вопросом собственной ценности и поиском «высокого смысла своей жизни»? Каждый человек должен сам решать для себя вопрос смысла, либо уходить от его решения.
Я же условно выделю три личностных типажа по следующим признакам:
1) Чёткое осознание своего смысла - как один из признаков здорового индивида. 2)Отсутствие цели, смысла и стремления к существованию - характерное для личности упадочной. 3)Нахождение вне смысла – то есть состояние массового человека, который может подвергаться манипуляции, как первого, так и второго типа – в зависимости от того, к какому типу принадлежат лидеры общества.
Проблема смысла порождается новой религией - верой в ничто, верой в конечность бытия. Буддизм так же являлся подобной верой, но он не подразумевал никакого смысла в человеческом существовании за исключением достижения ничто. Буддизм не видел «смысла в жизни», а посему был избавлен от потребности в его поиске. Современный же светский человек напротив уверен в том, что в его жизни должен быть «некий смысл», но при этом он часто бывает не в состоянии найти его, ибо смерть вносит в его модели свои фатальные коррективы. Человек может жить ради материального богатства, денег и карьеры, ради построения более совершенного общественного строя, ради счастья и величия собственной нации, или всего человечества, ради создания шедевров искусства, которые надолго войдут в историю, ради продолжения рода и создания достойной жизни последующим поколениям своих потомков и т. д. Жить и видеть в этом смысл своего бытия. Но однажды человек умрёт, исчезнет и для него всё будет закончено. Все его достижения и богатства обернутся прахом. Пройдут миллионы лет и рано или поздно не останется ничего из того, что он построил и сделал, погибнет человечество и все его потомки – никто и не вспомнит, что он существовал когда-то. Смерть с лёгкостью разрушает любую из вышеприведенных конструкций смысла человеческой жизни. «Жить незачем! Ибо ни что не вечно!» - вот её основные постулаты, оборачивающиеся для многих проблемой утраты смысла.
Для многих,… но не для всех! Ибо всегда возможны исключения. Незаконнорождённые дети высшей культуры, которые не станут трусливо отступать перед вопросами бытия, но со всем сознанием и ответственностью объявят «утрату смысла»… утраченной! Подлинные свехлюди преисполненные жизнеутверждающего начала, которые рассмеются в лицо смерти и на её «жить незачем!» ответят: «А ну и что!!! Тебе наплевать на Нас, а Нам наплевать на тебя!». И не просто ответят так, но будут так жить, так чувствовать! Ведь они – есть само здоровье, само великое «Да» бытия и воля к будущему, переступающая даже через смерть. Тем же, кто не способен, понять этих безумцев возомнивших себя Новыми Богами, что Я могу им посоветовать?

8
Сегодня особенно не стоит забывать, что всякое здоровье, есть не только «здоровье благодаря», но и «здоровье вопреки». Например, Ницше, который выстроил свою жизнеутверждающую философию в противопоставление своим физическим недугам, который, мучаясь от страшнейших мигреней, пел оды жизни. И, разумеется, был не понят, ибо воспевать жизнь – значит, воспевать бессмысленное страдание. Собственно так называемая «философия жизни» – всегда есть довольно странное исключение. Подобно этому, тот, кто живёт сегодня – если оказывается духовно здоров (составляя собой редчайшее и счастливейшее исключение из общего правила), то только вопреки неблагоприятной среде порождаемой современной цивилизацией.
Беседуя с искателями «смысла в жизни», Я однажды изрёк: «Смысл жизни в том, что его нет!» и «Смысл жизни заключается в отсутствии всякого смысла!», такой ответ явно не мог их удовлетворить, тогда Я предложил другой тезис: «Смысл жизни в получении удовольствия от самого её процесса. Причем речь идёт об удовольствии в широком смысле слова – духовном, нравственном, эстетическом, физиологическом и т. д. Кто же не способен жить и радоваться жизни, не способен перевешивать плюсами бытия, его минусы – тому его природа недвусмысленно даёт понять, что жить ему не следует и лучше уйти. Но мир хулить здесь незачем, ибо как больной со сломанной рукой, чего бы ею ни касался, всегда испытывает лишь боль, так и самоубийство есть средство не для страдающих от жизни, а для страдающих от самих себя». Выходит вопрос смысла – это даже и не вопрос. Остаётся добавить, что нынешние политические конституции крайне несовершенны - в них закреплено очень важное право на жизнь, но в них отсутствует не менее важное право… право на смерть. Суицид считается преступлением потому, что государство не может признать за индивидом право на свободное манипулирование собственной жизнью (об этом же свидетельствует отсутствие закона об эвтаназии в большинстве стран мира). Такая система хочет владеть человеческой жизнью безраздельно. Борясь с самоубийствами, система быть может, считает, что действует в высших интересах жизни, но это самообман, поскольку насильственно препятствовать смерти тех, кто воспринимает бытие только как сплошное страдание и не видит в нём никакого смысла - значит, превращать жизнь во всеобщую тюрьму, а это ни в коей мере не может служить её интересам…

http://nietzsche.borda.ru/?1-0-20-00000132-000-10001-0

----------

